
World's First 3-D Porno: Coming Soon to a Theater Near You - phreeza
http://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2010/08/worlds-first-3-d-porno-coming-soon-to-a-theater-near-you/61216/
======
GiraffeNecktie
There are some things I don't want to see coming flying towards me across a
darkened theater.

